# My Garden of a Thousand Bees



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Highly recommend!









My Garden of a Thousand Bees ~ About | Nature | PBS


A story of surprise and revelation. A wildlife cameraman spends his time during the coronavirus pandemic lockdown filming the bees in his urban garden and discovers the many diverse species and personalities that exist in this insect family.




www.pbs.org


----------



## Lee Bussy (May 28, 2021)

I watched that last month I think - I recommend it as well. The camera work is incredible.


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

Agreed, it was a good watch.


----------



## Boondocks (Sep 16, 2020)

Frederick Dunn has some nice bee videos on his site as well.


----------



## Lee Bussy (May 28, 2021)

I found the discussion about the technical challenges as interesting as what he was filming.


----------



## NotSoWellKnown (Dec 23, 2021)

Lee Bussy said:


> I watched that last month I think - I recommend it as well. The camera work is incredible.


Agreed! the camera work was pretty unique. bees in a whole new view.


----------



## sparkyApis (Apr 9, 2021)

You may need a VPN to watch this link from some places, but a great video.


----------



## Wil-7 (Sep 4, 2021)

Those were fun videos.


----------



## Lee Bussy (May 28, 2021)

The Cambridgeshire Beekeeper's Association is hosting a talk by Martin Dohrn (My garden of a thousand bees film maker) on January 26th. It's free for non-members to attend, but if you miss it you can get an Associate Membership for just under $10 and see all the archives. The current list is quite impressive:

Managing Brood Factories
A Scottish Beekeeper's Year
Management for serious heather honey production in the wilds of Scotland
European Foulbrood
Understanding Varroa mite resistant honey bees
Desperate Times and Desperate Measures
Planting for Bees - a talk by Rosi Rollings
What do we know about ancient beeswax?
Beekeeping through the camera lens
Randy Oliver's latest research
Wild Honey Bees
Checkerboarding - a type of swarm control
Hygienic Breeding
The Craft of Bee Hunting
Wonderful Things About Bees
The Magic and Mystery of Drone Congregation Areas
The Garden Jungle
Wasps: so much to love about them
Top Bar Hives
Freebees- bait hives for profit and pleasure
Its All in the Jelly!
Preparing for the beekeeping year ahead
Planting for Pollinators
Diagnosing queen problems - is it the queen, the colony, both or neither?
Form and Function of the Honeybee
Sustainable Beekeeping
An Evening with Richard Noel on 25th November 2020.
My Life as a Manuka Honey Farmer
Preparing for Show with Dale Gibson of Bermondsey Bees
Dr Kirsten Traynor talk on the Incredible Diversity of Pollinators
Preparing for Winter
Jamie Ellis - Tasks of Worker Bees
Bees and beeswax - the gold of the medieval world?


----------

